# where do i get gps numbers loaded onto my new unit



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

i dont wanna take the time to input each and every number i have, does anyone around town load them via SD card? not asking for anyones spots, i just want the public numbers put in there and i have my own private spots. do dive shops do it or anyone around town? i have the cash and i have the SD cards


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What gps do you have?


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

its a new to me boat and its a garmin 440s


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Where are you located i will put the public spots on it for you. I am in west side Pensacola.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

I also am in the west side, i live off mobile and i am available tomorrow night if u are free?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

mfbt said:


> I also am in the west side, i live off mobile and i am available tomorrow night if u are free?


Tomorrows fine i will pm you my cell #


----------

